# How to stop loading of modem-manager by NetworkManager-0.8 ?

## CaptainBlood

Hi there,

With NetworkManager-0.8 in rc-update as default I get the following boot log:

```
NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the modem-manager...

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Nokia

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Sierra

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin ZTE

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Gobi

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Longcheer

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Novatel

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option High-Speed

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Option

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Huawei

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin MotoC

Apr  2 11:32:48 t modem-manager: Loaded plugin Generic

Apr  2 11:32:48 t NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available
```

Plz note current USE flags:

```
equery uses networkmanager

[ Searching for packages matching networkmanager... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-misc/networkmanager-0.8 ]

 U I

 - - avahi              : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 - - bluetooth          : Enables Bluetooth Support

 + + connection-sharing : Use net-dns/dnsmasq and net-firewall/iptables for connection sharing

 + + dhclient           : Use dhclient from net-misc/dhcp for getting ip.

 + + dhcpcd             : Use net-misc/dhcpcd for getting ip.

 - - doc                : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - gnutls             : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 + + nss                : Use dev-libs/nss for cryptography.

 + + resolvconf         : Use net-dns/openresolv for managing DNS information
```

Any idea how to avoid the loading of this modem-manager and/or plugins ?

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## Phlogiston

I saw those messages as well on last boot. Any ideas how to get rid of this?

----------

## monsm

Hi, 

I noticed this old thread when trying to find a solution to the same problem.  Did anyone solve this?  If so how?

Mons

Edit: I use a wireless card and as far as I know I have no need for this modem manager

----------

## monsm

Hi,

I came across a solution to this.

Just delete the file: /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.ModemManager.service

Network manager sends a message to dbus to start the modem manager and without this file, dbus can't start it. Maybe not a 100% ideal solution, but it does the job.

Mons

----------

## bandreabis

Or you could 

```
emerge -C modemmanager 
```

and insert it in: 

```
echo net-misc/modemmanager-0.4 >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

----------

## monsm

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Or you could 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C modemmanager 
> ```
> ...

 

I haven't tried, but looking at the dependencies for Network Manager, wouldn't this cause it to fail to emerge?

Mons

----------

## bandreabis

I didn't tried! 

I will discover it on next NetworkManager update.

----------

## Dark Shoyu

modemmanager could be an optional feature, controllable by an use flag...

----------

## andrewthomas

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Or you could 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C modemmanager 
> ```
> ...

 

This did work (substituting the current version of modemmanager.)

I also did a oneshot emerge of networkmanager to make sure that it compiles fine.

----------

## dc0m

I solved the problem doing USE="-ppp" emerge networkmanager

The ppp USE flag is pulling modemmanager in. If you don't need ppp remove it and re-emerge networkmanager.

----------

## bandreabis

Do I need ppp if I use wired ADSL?

----------

## fapijcke

Hello,

I think you don't need ppp unless your computer is doing the connection to internet himself (i.e. if no rj11 (small rj45) is plugged to your computer, you certainly don't need ppp)

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thanks to all of you for developping this post.

"ppp" is required for VPN connection which is NOT modem related.

Up to now I remain with the old stable release.

Guest I will soon try to make jump to try some more recent release.

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

